# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Mấy nhịp cầu tre

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Làng tôi, nghe đu đưa mấy nhịp cầu tre
Làng bên, băng qua kinh nối tình miền quê
Buồn vui, dân trong làng ra nghỉ trưa hè
Lặng mà nghe ai hát đêm về
Hỏi rằng: ai không yêu mấy nhịp cầu tre
Lặng nghe! ai ca trong nắng chiều vàng hoe
Cầu tre, bao trưa hè vui một câu vè
Để lòng ai quên hết não nề.

ĐK:

Ai đem bắt nhịp cầu tre, cho chàng là chàng làng bên ấy - thương em là thôn ở bên này ờ ơ ớ ớ ờ ơ....cầu tre! tích tịch tình tang...cầu tre! tang tình tình tình là nhớ ở đây. Thương nhau mà thương nhau cởi áo cho nhau. về nhà mẹ hỏi qua cầu qua cầu. thưa rằng thưa rằng thưa qua cầu gió bay.

Nhờ ai! em tôi qua lấy chồng làng bên.
Nhờ ai! ai đem ngô lúa về ngoài hiên
Cầu ơi! ai đem tình gieo tràn khắp miền
Lòng cầu như đôi cánh chim hiền.
Chiều nay, trăng trong xanh nhớ nhịp cầu duyên,
Cầu ơi! ai đâu quên những chiều thần tiên
Lòng mong! mai cho dù sông cạn đá mòn
Nhịp cầu kia muôn kiếp vẫn còn....

----------

